# Jack the Ripper strikes again!



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Getting ready to leave for a wedding and I go out to load up the truck and notice the mail already came today. Super early for our mailman so I should've known something was up. I go to retrieve the mail and almost lost an arm! Jack @curmudgeonista bombed me good with this one!

I had reached out to him with some questions I had regarding a lighter and he decided to help with that cause! Along with 5 beautiful cigars I plan to put to death. Thanks a ton jack!! The generosity you always display is simply amazing!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nicely done Jack! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Crap On A Cracker!! A Bombing in it's finest! Great Hit...Again!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I love this. Makes me happy.


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Great and generous bomb from Jack, again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

@curmudgeonista.... Bringing The Pain...Nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Be careful asking for advise from the Monkey VIP.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Looks like Jack is single handedly trying to keep the PO afloat! 👍


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Shrapnel everywhere! Duck & cover boys, the monkey he is aloose!
Well done again, Jack!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Be careful asking for advise from the Monkey VIP.


If that's the case...how does a 10 year old Cohiba taste , lit by a top of the line(maybe black lacquer) S.T. DuPont of course?

Nice hit Jack.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> If that's the case...how does a 10 year old Cohiba taste , lit by a top of the line(maybe black lacquer) S.T. DuPont of course?


To be honest, it wasn't that great... 10 years ago! :vs_cool:

But, the suited attendant in the Davidoff store in the Peninsula Hotel in Kowloon did light it for me with an $800 S.T. Dupont (STD?). He just wouldn't let me hold the dang lighter myself unless I showed him a Platinum Amex first! I still have never touched one!

Otherwise, I habs no idear! :grin2:


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Looks like Jack is single handedly trying to keep the PO afloat! &#128077;


Jack is on a freaking roll.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Just fantastic. Truly generous.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Another great hit by Jack


----------

